# New here and some wingtsun questions..



## Padawan.U.K (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi all,

Just joined as i was looking for some answers and hoped some more knowledgable people could perhaps help.
I recently started wingtsun classes, iv'e always been interested in this and although some might think i'm a bit old at 45, i try to keep fit and thought id have a go. 
Anyway. long story short, i've been quite happy with my first month or so training, though find some stuff hard to remeber once i get home, but recently there was a grading session, i wasn't eligible, so was trainig in a corner of the room with another student and an assistant teacher. during this time i was repeatedly hit on the throat as he explained a move, this left me with a sore throat for a least 15 hours. I don't believe i learnt much from this, as i didn't get to attempt it as much as i'd liked, but when i did, i made sure i didn't strike the throat as i knew how much it hurt. One of the guys was grading to a higher level than the others, and had to do some sort of sparring, wearing body armour and head gear, i later found out that he had ended up with a bust nose and black eye as a result of this grading. Is this normal? If so then im not too sure i want to continue. as i'd like to learn to defend myself, not just get beaten up by someone who has had many years of training and is supposed to be setting a good example. Thanks for any replies/input as i'm really baffled by all of this.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jun 30, 2011)

First, welcome to MT and the world of martial arts.  I don't know the style you are studying so I can't tell you anthing about it.  The first thing I can suggest is ask your teacher or assistant teachers.  While there is a certain amount of danger in martial arts, most go to some lengths to avoid damage to students.  Bruises are certainly possible in blocking, but actual damage such as you describe being accepted seem strange.

Now that is partly a cultural thing.  In the western world we are more likely to go to great lengths to avoid injury, including bruising.  In Korea at least, some things are a little more acceptable, such as slaps to the side or back of the head if a teacher thinks you aren't paying attention.  Continued improper blocking might get you some intentional bruises to show you why you need to learn proper blocking.  Due to the societal acceptance of senority, an accepted senior to you may be able to get away with a little more than would be acceptable in the western world.

Nonetheless, in fact, it normally isn't acceptable in the western world.  As I said, I would ask and if that is the norm, and you don't like it (and I don't think I would), talk a walk, and find a school in the same style that doesn't do that, or another style that doesn't do that.


----------



## Padawan.U.K (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to answer, I had a word with my sifu and asked if that was the norm in a grading situation, and the reply was "it looks like it is now". I think the guy grading is about a year in front of me, so hopefully by that time i'll know how to not get hit. My sifu is a good teacher and i think i'll continue training in his class. The head guy who took the grading, i'm not too sure about. Cockyness and bullying is not something i'd really expect from an experienced martail artist. But then I supose every art has one or two people like that. Thanks again.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't think being hit in the throat is acceptable, we don't do it in training ( we do MMA) nor do we do it in fights. We can do it if attacked but that's a different subject, one can do all sorts of things in that situation! We may end up with a few bruises when sparring or even a bloody nose but they aren't deliberately inflicted and sparring is great fun! We sometimes have strains and sprains but I think hitting in the throat repeatedly is too much even when training SD. One needs to be able to feel the effect of moves when they are put on but not to the extent it leaves you hurt for so long.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 2, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jul 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT. 

I agree that some contact to feel the technique is okay, but to do it repeatedly to a beginner is pointless. What does it prove? I think it is a good idea to give it awhile and see for yourself if it is the norm at that school. If so, shop around. Good luck.

James


----------



## black_tiger (Aug 20, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Welcome to MT.
> 
> I agree that some contact to feel the technique is okay, *but to do it repeatedly to a beginner is pointless.* What does it prove? I think it is a good idea to give it awhile and see for yourself if it is the norm at that school. If so, shop around. Good luck.
> 
> James



I agree with James (OKenpo942). You will, occassionally, run across a higher belt that feels the need to "show you what he has" but, to me, thats tantamount to bullying. And that shouldn't be the spirit of martial arts that should be shown to a beginner.
Theres really no place in the martial arts for that...and if I catch my students doing something like that, I'd really have to think about continuing to train them. Anyway, hope thats not the norm and its obvious you haven't let that discourage your journey. Welcome!


----------

